# Phoenix Suns @ Charlotte Bobcats



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (17-10)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 






 * @*














* Charlotte Bobcats* *(10-19) *​*Bobcats Roster**
Bobcats Stats* 
​




*Dec 30th, 7:30PM ET/4:30PM PT - Charlotte Bobcats Arena - Charlotte, NC​ *


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance, your avatar scares me.



Anyways, if Suns execute, they'll win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

C'mon everyone this is a big game. Not many posts. I'm just messing


But just checked in at 8 on Ktar radio. I was watching That 70's show on FX haha. But it was tied 20-20 when I first started listenin, and we went on a run it's 27-23 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 62-55 with 9 and change left in the 3rd.. We've hit a few 3's in a row.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn a tight game in the 4th. We're up by 2 91-89. Bobcats have no fouls to give 

Nash has 20 pts and 11 assists.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

ive got a hefty chunk of real money on the suns by 7 and there sloppy ballhandling (17to`s in 3 quarters) has ruined it,up by 8 with 1.20 in the 3rd and they go in level.
4 players in duouble figure points and 3 players over 10 rebounds each and there still losing


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, it's Suns up, 103-94 right now. We've gone on a big run.

House is 4-5 from 3's and has 26 pts.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah 103-94 with 3.30 left

come on suns close it out


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns win.


Thank you Nash! You're the only player that decided to attack the basket.


And Marion and House played terrific.


I think the Bulls game will be the same way. (Really close)


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

go suns

big poppa is happy


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, Suns win 110-100.

House 26 pts (10-18), (4-7) in 3 pt range.

Marion 24 pts (11-16) 13 rebounds, 3 assists

Nash 24 pts (7-13), 13 assists, 5 rebounds, 4 stls

Diaw 11 pts (5-10), 12 rebounds, 6 assists.


PHX-CHA Boxscore


----------



## liteface (Jun 25, 2004)

That Artest for Barbosa, Bell and a pick is pretty ballsy. I think the Purple Gang should wait n see if Amare is close to his old self or not. If it looks like Stat is close to his monstrous self, it might be a gamble worth taking.

Starters-

Amare
Marion
Thomas
Nash
Artest
-------
Diaw
House
J. Jackson
J. Jones

Think about it-
Gives them a window of maybe 2 years to win one. They will be able to lock up with Ron and Marion-- They would dunk, dunk, dunk!
Think about it!
James


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, just saw that here by your comments and had no idea it was a rumor. Then I venturned to FA/trade rumors forum where I never go and saw how we're in deep talks.

thread is here for anyone.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=229097



I would need to see a better source than Vescey. And I would be undecided about it. It's also surprising that we'd go after him.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like we are always winning "close" games. That's not good... enough. This is why we lost to Wizards at home. We took it too lightly. We need to blow out sometimes. Hopefully we have enough energy to play with Bulls tomorrow. 


Credits to House!


----------

